# Build Your Rig! (XBlade)



## nbaztec (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi all,

I want your opinions on the new Build Your Rig! (XBlade) 
The earlier version with the Google Docs was kinda crude yet an interesting start. I've decided to take it up a notch with a proper database as its back-end.

Well to be specific the site has been created specifically keeping "us" in mind. The features important to "us" are:


Easy searching of products & their specs.
Assembling of rigs from among the assortment.
Easier reporting of incorrect prices.
Easier updating of prices.

So the site is meant to address these things. Among the other things that can only be felt by experiencing it first hand.

A sample built rig can be seen here

Please convey any thoughts, good or bad 


Webserver hassles, maybe crashed. Data safe. Trying to contact the support/finding a new home. Free web-servers are PITA.  Used another free host.. Fixed 


Regards,
nbaztec


----------



## Brazen (Oct 10, 2011)

Cool work Brother It is a real help


----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2011)

We are currently working to update prices.  The site is still in a beta stage. Great effort by nbaztec.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 10, 2011)

When site will be updated ??? BTW the site is real nice..very nice work.


----------



## nbaztec (Oct 10, 2011)

As said by ico, majority of the work is done. The site has been alpha tested for over a month since it's release in August. 

Now it's just ironing out the prices, specs & images. More support later on (product urls, vendor urls, etc.)

Thank you all for your encouragement.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow. nice site.


----------



## priyam1309 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi,
Great Interface and easy to use.
But, not all the products are listed. For eg - 
1. Intel i5 2500K
2. Corsair Vengeance 4GB X 1 1600Mhz
3. GSkill 4GB X 1 RipJaw
3. Gigabyte Z68 UD3H
4. CM GX650, GX750
5. MSI Radeon R6950 2GB
6. CM Elite 431 Plus

Please update the products. It is much more important than the Interface
Thanks


----------



## nbaztec (Oct 11, 2011)

^Yes we are working on that only.


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi..

nbaztec has added photographs of monitors, cabinets and CPU coolers.

And I am working on collecting the photographs of Keyboards and Mice.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow nice innovative work mate


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Nov 23, 2011)

Sweeet!!


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 23, 2011)

I would like to help you by providing free space on my dedicated server.


----------



## nbaztec (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for the nice gesture.


----------



## coolpcguy (Nov 23, 2011)

With all due respect, could you please junk the Flash intro?


----------



## nbaztec (Nov 23, 2011)

Hehe, it ain't necessary for the actual site. Skip to the apt page.  Maybe I will in due time.


----------



## noob* (Dec 11, 2011)

i think you should make the icons of the options in the site a bit smaller, because it becomes too tiresome to scroll down again and again


----------



## amruth kiran (Mar 27, 2012)

dude its really great!!
interface is easy!
is there any links to the brands? that would help too.
all in all even if i dont buy from the site, i can easily see and choose and estimate the amount and even save  the rigs too. cool.
keep it up


----------



## nbaztec (Mar 27, 2012)

Glad you like it. I intended it that way.
As for the link to brands, I coded a provision to link to the vendor site and for the future: the original product page, but sadly there is lack of data. Since I don't have the data I dropped the addition of the new features and/or optimizations. I'd say don't follow the prices on the site, they are *way* off the current prices.

I just made the site, the data, sadly I do not possess.


----------



## amruth kiran (Mar 29, 2012)

so by when do you think you will be able to update the prices??, cause couple of sites offer different prices and it would be of great help if a familiar site such as this(XBLADE) would incorporate it.


----------



## nbaztec (Mar 29, 2012)

The fact is I'm totally out-of-touch with the latest prices unlike the veteran (and some new) members here. Sadly, I won't be able to edit anything without help from volunteers.


----------



## rahulmsapra (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi,
I want to build a system which can be used as a server for accessing software/applications for graphics and designing and even 3D applications too via 2 or more thin clients simultaneously. Also I want this system be used as a render farm too so other 3d artist can upload files and get them rendered quickly. I also want to know what kind of hardware and OS and other applications should be used to build this rig. In case if 2 servers can be created (1 CPU server and 1 GPU server)how can they be linked to a common server which can decide to assign tasks on the servers depending upon load.

Please reply back and if possible email me.

Thanks & Regards,

Rahul M Sapra
rahul.m.sapra@gmail.com


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 18, 2012)

rahulmsapra said:


> Hi,
> I want to build a system which can be used as a server for accessing software/applications for graphics and designing and even 3D applications too via 2 or more thin clients simultaneously. Also I want this system be used as a render farm too so other 3d artist can upload files and get them rendered quickly. I also want to know what kind of hardware and OS and other applications should be used to build this rig. In case if 2 servers can be created (1 CPU server and 1 GPU server)how can they be linked to a common server which can decide to assign tasks on the servers depending upon load.
> 
> Please reply back and if possible email me.
> ...



Please post here after filling up the template.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

AWESOME site buddy


----------



## Ironman (Jul 21, 2012)

You guys should add the latest chipsets like z77 in the motherboard section , it is missing


----------



## neo_natasha (Aug 26, 2012)

Is this still being used / updated ?


----------



## nbaztec (Aug 26, 2012)

No. Kindly avoid referring to the prices there.


----------



## aaruni (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice site dude.

But you are not updating it anymore? I just registered..


----------



## nbaztec (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah, sorry about that. Lost out on volunteers long time back. As it turns out, maintaining a list of latest prices is a daunting task.


----------



## aaruni (Nov 1, 2012)

forget about maintaining accurate price list (atleast I don't care about that).

All i want is some place which will give you all the options of components, so that only have to visit one place, instead of comparing across a wide range of websites.

The price list can specify range, if not the accurate prices. Anyway, I am not going to buy a whole rig anywhere.


----------



## nbaztec (Nov 1, 2012)

Even that requires quite an effort with new h/w releasing every fortnight. Nothing much I can do as of now.


----------



## aaruni (Nov 1, 2012)

How many volunteers are there, as of now?

And what are the pre-requisites for volunteering?  I am interested, but I am afraid, that I am a bit of a n00b..


----------



## nbaztec (Nov 1, 2012)

No criteria, just some members would occasionally help me with maintaining the list of products (since I fail to keep myself updated with the current h/w).


----------



## aaruni (Nov 1, 2012)

Would a member, with a digit mag and an internet connection do?

If yes, then enroll me.


----------



## nbaztec (Nov 1, 2012)

If you have a item/price/spec list of any items to update just send me over. Nothing to do with the mag


----------



## aaruni (Nov 1, 2012)

mag provides the list every month in killer rigs and spend smart


----------



## vgautam155 (Nov 12, 2012)

awesome work u ppl.......
1 thing i was wondering....if we select a specific motherboard....and then move on to gpu and ram....do they get listed according to compatibility or that too we have to figure out?


----------



## amibisu (Mar 9, 2013)

Is it updated one ???


----------

